# Katze vom Teich "Fernhalten"



## Olli71 (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hoffe ich verstosse jetzt nicht gegen sämtliche Regeln,
möchte das Thema aber gerne nochmal ansprechen. 

Wie halte ich Nachbars Katze von meinem Teich bzw Fischen fern? Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit div. Ultraschall Katzenschrecks?
Man findet zwar etliche Angebote, ob sie allerdings funktionieren?  
Weder die Forumssuche noch google sind da sehr hilfreich.

Eine Katzensichere Teichgestaltung habe ich leider nicht bedacht, genausowenig möchte ich mit irgendwelchen Waffen, Fallen, Gift,..... die Katzen fernhalten.
Elektrozäune finde ich jetzt auch nicht so prickelnd.


Mit der Hoffnung auf Antwort


Olli


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Katze vom Teich "Fernhalten"*

Servus Olli

Du verstößt natürlich gegen keine Regeln, solange das Thema sachlich und ohne Aufforderungen gegen den Tierschutzbetreffend ablaufen.



> Eine Katzensichere Teichgestaltung habe ich leider nicht bedacht, ...


Nun da wäre der Ansatz dies zu ändern.

Wie wäre es mit flach auslaufenden Ufern, wo weder die Fische das Ufer erreichen, noch die Katzen in tieferes Wasser vordringen, da Wasserscheu (normales Verhalten der Katzen). 
Wenn allerdings eine "Türkisch Van" oder eine Katze die Wasser gewohnt ist (anerzogen) in Deiner Nähe daheim ist, nützt dir selbst diese Maßnahme nix.
Aber das stellt eine Außnahme dar, die wohl mit einem Lotto 6er vergleichbar ist (bitte das jetzt nicht auf die Waagschale legen, da sicher der eine oder andere User hier bestimmt eine T.-Van oder eine "Wasserratte" kennt).

Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung berichten, daß sämtliche Nachbarskatzen (es waren bestimmt 7-8 Katzen) bei uns am Teich waren und diesen auch als "Aufenthaltsraum" betrachtet haben. Um entweder getrunken, gespielt (__ Libellen) oder einfach ein ruhiges Plätzchen zum schlafen gefunden zu haben.

Hatte bis zum wegziehen von dieser Oase keinen einzigen Verlust. Sie konnten sie einfach nicht erreichen. 

Ich denke dies ist wohl die einzige wirkungsvolle Maßnahme, Katzen am "fischen" zu hindern !!!!

Hoffe mit diesem Statement die Ewige Diskussion zum Thema "Katzen am Teich" relativiert zu haben. 

Baut Eure Teich mit flacher Uferzone !!!!! und Katzen sind HIER und an Euren Teichen kein THEMA mehr !!!!

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Katze vom Teich "Fernhalten"*

hallo

ich habs andersrum.
kater tom kommt nicht an die fische ohne ein erfrischendes bad zu nehmen,-was er sich gut überlegen wird 

gruß ulla


----------



## michael_j (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Katze vom Teich "Fernhalten"*

Hallo,

wie schon in einem anderem Beitrag beschrieben gibt es einen Reiherschreck. Dieser verfügt über einen Bewegungsmelder, eine Springlerdüse und einen Schlauchanschluss. Sobald sich Mensch/Katze/__ Reiher dem Teich nähert gibt es eine Dusche. Haben einige meiner Nachbarn und sind sehr zufrieden damit.

cheers


----------

